
UK startup icons launch fund to bridge Europe’s ‘Equity gap’  - pclark
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/04/19/uk-startup-icons-launch-fund-to-bridge-europes-equity-gap/
======
vaksel
first time I noticed that they changed techcrunchuk to techcrunch
europe..anyone know how long ago that happened?

